# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Looking for very small nozzle (<0.1mm) - would it work?

## frederick78

Where would I be able to find a very small nozzle that is smaller than or equal to 0.1mm?  

Also does anyone know what the minimum size is for filament to fit through?

----------


## jimc

smallest i have seen is a .25. they can get a little tricky to print with. you wont find a .1 that i know of. the problem is that the plastic is thick and the force necessary to squeeze it through such a small hole become more than what a drive gear can put on the filament without stripping out.

----------


## DrLuigi

So far i know its 0.2
And not many make those,

The smallest you generaly can easyer find is 0.25.

----------


## KDog

Here is a link to a post on small nozzles on another forum: http://www.printrbottalk.com/forum/v...+nozzle#p39371

Pretty cool stuff!

----------


## jimc

i bookmarked that. long thread but looks interesting. thanks for the link

----------


## Hall_of_Famer

I could have sworn I saw someone using a 0.15mm nozzle.  I think if you go any smaller than that, you will run into problems with the filament not making it through.

----------


## Vaeder

Hi,

dont know if this thread is dead... maybe this post will bring it back to life. 

I invented a new type of cold end, it does not use a hobbed bolt but a belt. I hope it will inspire a whole new type of extruders, called v-struders  :Wink: 

One of my first customers, a goldsmid, has let me know that he was able to print without any problems with a 0.1mm nozzle using moldlay wax filament. Im now searching for a place to buy a 0.1mm nozzle or even smaller so I can confirm this myself. Anyone knows a good webshop, preferably with fast shipping?

To this moment I was only able to test the v-struder with a 0.4mm E3D nozzle. In an extrusion only test, using petg 1.75mm at 235 degrees celcius I was able to extrude up to 2 meters per minute of raw filament without any slip in a bowden configuration with a bowden tube of 1 meter long.

You can buy it here: https://reprapworld.com/?products_de...8#.Vpo9WlKGNoc

Happy printing,

Vaeder

----------


## LambdaFF

Try and buy one un-drilled and have it custom-drilled yourself ?

----------


## Doogs61

I have a 0.2mm nozzle and Ive found some ABS will not extrude through it

----------


## Gaver1974

I bought a 3D printer online and it's extruder is changeable into different nozzle printheads like 0.2, 0.3, 0.4, 0.5, 0.6, 0.8, and 1.0mm. And I think they are also selling a 0.1mm nozzle extruder. Check out their Novio 3D printer online shop.

----------

